# A simple experiment: Smoke vs vapor



## Alex (19/3/16)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 11


----------



## GerharddP (19/3/16)

Alex said:


>



Do we have the contact details of the fear mongers out there saying ecigs are more dangerous? Please forward this to them all...


----------



## PrenessaM (19/3/16)

I remember doing something similar to this using a tissue wrapped around the filter of a cigarette.


----------



## Silver (19/3/16)

Thanks for posting this @Alex

I recall something similar before which you could do yourself on a tissue but this one is much better because it has been done "profesionally". 

The difference is remarkable - and just after 1 cigarette!
The filter used on the cigarette is very brown (tar presumably - and other chemicals I suppose)
While the e-cig one is absolutely clear.

I love it how they used 12mg nic juice and what looked like a Spinner batt. Think it was a CE4 device.
Also love the automated smoke machine. Hehe

This is a must watch and a must share for all vapers.
And an absolute must watch for smokers considering quitting!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/3/16)




----------



## Chezzig (20/3/16)

Thanks


GerharddP said:


> Do we have the contact details of the fear mongers out there saying ecigs are more dangerous? Please forward this to them all...


 
Thank you for this @GerharddP , already sent this to a bunch of sceptics .. Who are mostly smokers and some that have quit who think I'm taking the easy way out and not a healthy way out at that !! Who cares !!! I'm having fun and becoming healthier for it


----------

